#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  stremsel haram/halal?

## Soukeina

Salam,

Ik heb gehoord dat kaas haram is, vanwege de stremsel? Is dat waar? 

Hoor nog van jullie insaALlah

Wasalam

----------


## BniMakada

(0254) Het eten van kaas. 



Vraag: Ik hoorde laatst van een islam geleerde dat het eten van kaas dat verkocht word haram is omdat er stremsel in zit en stremsel bevat de inhoud van de maag van een kalf. Ik zou heel graag willen weten wat hiervan waar is, want als dit zo is wat mag je dan nog wel eten? 

Antwoord:

In de naam van Allah de Barmhartige de Genadevolle 

Beste zuster 

Voordat wij uw vraag beantwoorden moeten we eerst definiren wat stremsel precies is. Al-Fayroez Aabaadi heeft gezegd in zijn woordenboek, blz 313, onder de definitie van stremsel (al-infih'ah) dat het een gele substantie is die verkregen wordt uit de magen van jonge zogende geitjes. Infah'ah (stremsel) is ook gedefinieerd in Mawsoe'ah al-Fiqhiyyah, en wel als volgt: "Het is een geel/wit-achtige substantie (dat zich bevindt in een omhulsel van huid) dat verkregen wordt uit de magen van zogende geiten of lammeren. Wanneer een klein beetje van deze substantie aan melk wordt toegevoegd dan stolt het en wordt het kaas. In sommige Arabisch-sprekende regio's noemen mensen dit stremsel "moedjabbinah" (kaas-maker) en de maag (waaruit het stremsel verkregen wordt) wordt "karsh" genoemd wanneer het een dier betreft dat graast. 

Het Islamitische oordeel over stremsel is dat als het genomen wordt van een dier dat geslacht is volgens de Shari'ah, dat het dan rein (taahir) is, en het kan gegeten worden. Dit is de mening van alle geleerden. 

Wat betreft het eten van een dier dat een natuurlijke dood is gestorven, of dat niet geslacht is in overeenstemming met de Shari'ah, dan is het volgens de mening van de meerderheid van de geleerden onrein (naadjis) en het dient dan niet gegeten te worden. Ze baseren deze uitspraak op de aya (vertaling van de betekenis): "Verboden voor jullie zijn de kadavers (al maytah)... " (Soerat al-Maa'idah, aya 3) - het stremsel wordt dan onrein vanwege de dood van het dier, en het is niet mogelijk om daar de onreinheid van te verwijderen. 

Imaam al-Nawawi heeft gezegd in al-Madjmoe' (9/68): "De Oemmah is het er over eens dat het toegestaan is om kaas te eten zolang het niet gemengd is met iets onreins, zoals stremsel dat afkomstig is van een bron die niet halaal is, omdat het niet geslacht is volgens de methode van de Shari'ah. Deze idjmaa (consensus) is het bewijs wat gebruikt wordt om dit toegestaan te verklaren." 

De tweede mening is die van Aboe Haniefaa en het is tevens een van de twee meningen die hier over zijn overgeleverd van Imaam Ahmed, dat het stremsel dat afkomstig is van kadavers die niet zijn geslacht volgens de Shari'ah toch rein (taahir) zijn. Dit is tevens de mening die Sheikh al-Islaam ibn Taymiyyaah als het meest correct beoordeelde in al-Fataawa (21-102), waarbij hij zei: "Het is correct dat hun (de ongelovigen) kaas halaal is, en dat het stremsel en de melk van dode dieren rein (taahir) is." 

Een persoon. is vrij in de keuze om een van deze twee meningen te volgen. 

En Allah weet het beste. 

Cyber-imam,
Het team van al-Islaam.com

----------


## Eelke

Dit is de mening van Dhr Haselhoef

Bron: http://www.moslima.nl/ 

_Is kaas Halal?
Geschreven door: Abdullah R.F. Haselhoef
Moslima.nl  2003 alle rechten voorbehouden 

Er is vegetarisch kaas verkrijgbaar. Sommige moslims zijn verontrust over het feit dat bij de bereiding van normale kaas, boter en karnemelk dierlijke enzymen (stremsel) toegevoegd worden die van niet islamitische geslachte kalveren afkomstig zijn. Zij vragen zich dan af in hoeverre het toegestaan is om deze kaas te gebruiken.

"Jullie die geloven! Zegt niet dat de goede dingen die God jullie heeft toegestaan verboden zijn en begaat geen overtredingen; God bemint de overtreders niet. En eet van wat God jullie als levensonderhoud gegeven heeft, als iets wat toegestaan en goed is. En vreest God in Wie jullie geloven." Koran 5: 87-88

De Profeet vzmh heeft gezegd:
"Allah heeft jullie zekere verplichtingen opgelegd. Verwaarloos ze daarom niet, Hij heeft bepaalde grenzen bepaald, overschrijdt ze daarom niet, Hij heeft bepaalde dingen verboden, doe ze daarom niet, Hij heeft gezwegen over andere dingen uit genade voor jullie en niet uit vergeetachtigheid, stel er daarom geen vragen over. (Ad-Daraqutni)

Wat is Stremsel? 
Stremsel wordt bereid uit de lebmagen van nuchtere kalveren (niet-islamitisch geslacht), men spreekt ook wel van lebstremsel. Tijdens de rijping zorgt stremsel voor de afbraak van het eiwit in kleinere moleculen. Hierdoor veranderen de smaak en consistentie van de kaas.

Werking stremsel 
De toevoeging van stremsel aan de melk verandert de melk na betrekkelijk korte tijd van een vloeistof in een vaste stof. Smaak, kleur en geur van de melk veranderen hierbij niet. Tijdens het stremmen wordt de melk langzaam dik. Het stremsel tast het belangrijkste eiwit van de melk (kaasstof of casene) aan. De aangetaste kaasstof vergroeit tijdens dit proces tot een min of meer vaste massa. De kaasstofdeeltjes vormen strengen. Zo ontstaat er een groot netwerk, welke tevens de vetbolletjes en de wei omsluit. De melk is gestremd .

Hoeveel stremsel? 
Per 100 liter te verkazen melk wordt nu 25 ml. stremsel toegevoegd om de melk te laten stremmen (dik worden). Stremsel is een enzymen preparaat dat de melk scheidt in het vaste gedeelte (wrongel) en het vloeibare (wei)

Dit is dus een  promille. Of 1 liter op 4.000 liter.

Wat is Wei? 
Wanneer het snijden van de wrongel is voltooid worden de messen stilgezet en laat men de wrongel bezinken. Nu kan een deel van de vrijgekomen wei worden afgetapt en wel n derde deel van de hoeveelheid kaasmelk.

Wei als afvalproduct
Op het eerste gezicht is wei een afvalproduct van het kaasbereidingsproces. Op veel kaasboerderijen wordt de wei aan opgroeiende kalfjes of varkens gevoerd. Wei bevat ongeveer 69 gram aan droge stof per liter, waardoor het een goede voeding voor deze dieren is. Voordat de wei als voeding naar de dieren gaat kan het ook nog door een centrifuge gaan, waardoor uit de wei de achtergebleven room kan worden verkregen. Van deze room kan boter gemaakt worden.

Boter maken
Voor het maken van boter is room nodig. Als regel geldt dat van 100 kg verkaasde melk, ongeveer 400 gram weiboter te maken is. Door de ronddraaiende kracht van de van de centrifuge wordt het achtergebleven room gescheiden van de restwei. De room wordt tot boter verwerkt in de boterkarn. De boterkarn is ronde ton waarin de room ongeveer een half uur moet ronddraaien. Door het continu bewegen van de room ontstaat langzamerhand een gele stevige vettige massa (boter) een wittige vloeibare massa (karnemelk). Door de boter te scheiden van de karnemelk en vervolgens de laatste vocht resten uit de boter te kneden, hou je echte boter over.

Feiten
Stremsel zijn spijsverteringsenzymen, afkomstig vanuit de lebmaag van een kalf.Stremsel is geen vlees, is geen bloed, is geen melk, maar zijn enzymenLeer wat gelooid is van een niet-islamitische geslachte koe is toegestaan.Wijn is verboden en Haraam, maar als deze veranderd wordt naar azijn is het toegestaan en Halal.Op 4.000 liter melk wordt 1 liter stremsel toegevoegd.Nadat het stremsel de melk heeft laten stremmen wordt 1/3 van al het vloeibaren w.o. dus ook eventuele stremsel weegt (WEI) weggehaaldAls het stremsel in de kaas zou achterblijven, wat ik betwijfel, dan is de verhouding 1 liter stremsel op 6.000 liter.Als 2 mensen die djoenoeb zijn (lichamelijk onrein na intiem contact) in 216 liter water of meer (2 grote kruiken, Qullatayn) ondergedompeld zouden worden, dan wordt het water niet als onrein beschouwdHet is niet zo, volgens de Islam, dat 6.000 liter water onrein kan worden door de vermenging van 1 liter (vies water) 

Conclusie
Imaam Aboe Haniefaa , overgeleverd van Imaam Ahmed, stellen dat het stremsel dat afkomstig is van kadavers die niet zijn geslacht volgens de Shari'ah toch rein (taahir) zijn. Dit is tevens de mening die ibn Taymiyyaah als het meest correct beoordeelde in al-Fataawa (21-102), waarbij hij zei: "Het is correct dat hun kaas (van de ongelovigen) halaal is, en dat het stremsel en de melk van dode dieren rein (taahir) is."_

Groet, groet Eelke

----------


## Soukeina

DJazekAllahoe GHajren

Bedankt voor jullie reacties,

Wasalam

----------

